# Cách sử dụng và bảo quản ví da như thế nào?



## duseovntop (13/1/22)

Cách sử dụng và bảo quản ví da như thế nào? Ví – một món đồ cần thiết và quan trọng đối với cánh mày râu, bởi vậy giỏ đựng quà tết bằng dachiếc ví rất xứng đáng khi bạn bỏ ra thời gian và công sức trong việc chăm sóc và bảo quản để có được một chiếc ví chất lượng. Lý do tại sao ư? Rất đơn giản: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nếu được bảo dưỡng tốt, một chiếc ví da có thể giỏ quà tết bằng da dùng trong hàng thập kỷ. Bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được 1 khoản tiền bằng cách sử dụng và bảo quản cẩn thận. Bạn cũng đang giúp đỡ bảo vệ môi trường bằng cách giảm thiểu lãng phí. Chăm sóc và bảo quản chiếc ví tốt sẽ mang tới tài vận tốt cho bạn. Đừng quá lo lắng về cách sử dụng và bảo quản một chiếc ví da, nó đơn giản hơn bạn nghĩ nhiều. Quy tắc 1: Chiếc ví da có giá trị đáng để bảo quản Nếu chiếc ví của bạn không phải là chiếc ví da chất lượng, sẽ không đáng để bạn dành thời gian và công sức cho nó. Chất lượng của ví càng cao, bạn càng dễ dàng trong việc chăm sóc và bảo quản. Lời khuyên dành cho bạn là nên mua một chiếc ví da chất lượng cao bằng da full grain, và tốt nhất là nó nên được nhuộm bằng màu thực vật. Quy tắc 2: Không bao giờ để ví da cầm tay cao cấp quá đầy Đây là điều cơ bản nhất mà hầu hết mọi người đều mắc phải với chiếc ví da của mình. Chúng ta thường không để ý đến những gì bỏ vào ví, và cứ để nó đầy hơn theo thời gian. Bạn không biết rằng mình đang kéo dãn các hạt da, và vấn đề này không thể sửa chữa được. Chỉ có một cách để ngăn chặn điều này, là hãy đảm bảo rằng bạn chỉ mang theo những thứ cần thiết tuyệt đối – giới hạn với một số thẻ tín dụng cùng danh thiếp quan trọng và một vài hóa đơn. Đừng mang theo các phiếu giảm giá đã hết hạn và hóa đơn cũ với hy vọng rằng đôi khi chúng sẽ có tác dụng. Nhớ kiểm tra ví hai lần một tuần để bổ sung và sắp xếp những món đồ cần thiết, đó là điều bạn đang giúp chiếc ví của mình được bảo quản được tốt hơn. Quy tắc 3: Không ngồi lên ví da Bạn nhất định phải nhớ lấy ví của mình ra khỏi túi trước khi ngồi xuống. Bởi nếu không lấy ví ra, ngoài ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể và sức khoẻ bản thân, chiếc ví của bạn còn dễ bị hư hỏng. Hãy thử nghĩ mà xem: bạn ngồi lên ví vài giờ một ngày, tức là bạn đang tăng thêm nhiều áp lực lên bề mặt của ví, khiến ví giảm “tuổi thọ”. Hãy thử chuyển sang mang ví ở túi trước, hoặc nhớ lấy ra khi ngồi xuống, chiếc ví sẽ phải “cảm ơn” bạn rất nhiều đấy. Quy tắc 4: Luôn sử dụng sản phẩm chăm sóc phù hợp ví da Da là một chất liệu độc đáo, và có những yêu cầu về việc chăm sóc da nhất định. Có ba thứ có thể dễ dàng làm hỏng ví da của bạn: bụi bẩn, thừa hoặc thiếu độ ẩm. Dưới đây là cách bạn nên làm trong từng tình huống: Làm sạch da Vì bạn sử dụng ví hàng ngày, nên ví của bạn sẽ bị bẩn theo thời gian là điều đương nhiên. Nên: Sử dụng một miếng vải ẩm để lau chùi vết bẩn. Nếu vết bẩn đã bám chặt vào, hãy dùng một loại kem điều hòa da để giúp vết bẩn bong ra và dễ dàng cho việc lau chùi hơn. Không nên: Sử dụng xà bông và các chất tẩy rửa để làm sạch da của bạn, vì chúng có thể ảnh hưởng đến thành phần của da. Chỉ sử dụng các sản phẩm chuyên dụng đặc biệt để sử dụng cho da. Da bị ướt Nếu chiếc ví bị ngâm trong nước mưa hoặc không may đổ nước lên trên nó, đây sẽ là cách giúp bạn làm khô ví đúng cách. Nên: Lau sạch bề mặt bằng một miếng vải khô sạch và để ví khô ở nhiệt độ phòng, để đảm bảo rằng ví của bạn giữ nguyên hình dạng ban đầu. Không nên: Sử dụng máy sấy, hoặc để ví tiền ở nơi có nhiệt độ quá cao, điều này sẽ dễ tạo ra các nếp nhăn trên da. Nhanh chóng làm bề mặt da bị bong tróc. Da bị khô Khi bạn nhìn thấy những vết nứt trên bề mặt chiếc ví của bạn, đó là một dấu hiệu rõ ràng cho thấy da ví đang bị khô. Giống như da của chính bạn, da ví sẽ cần một chút độ ẩm để lấy lại được sự mềm mại ban đầu của nó. Nên: Xoa một ít kem dưỡng da hoặc dung dịch chuyên dụng để cung cấp độ ẩm cho da. Hãy dùng những sản phẩm hoàn toàn tự nhiên để không gây phản ứng khác với các chất nhuộm thực vật trên da. Thoa lên da một lượng nhỏ và xoa đều bền mặt da bằng miếng vải mềm. Không nên: Để ví tiền của bạn quá khô ráo trước khi áp dụng các bước trên. Tạo thói quen chăm sóc chiếc ví da của bạn một cách thường xuyên. Lưu ý khi sử dụng ví da cầm tay cao cấp – Trong quá trình sử dụng bạn nên hạn chế để ví da cầm tay cao cấp nơi ẩm ướt hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các dung dịch hóa học, điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của ví, làm chiếc ví nhanh bong tróc, ẩm mốc, mục nát… – Hạn chế tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời, hoặc nơi có nhiệt độ cao sẽ làm bề mặt da bị giãn nở, khô cứng, biến dạng, nứt nẻ bề mặt da. – Khi không sử dụng đến ví hãy cất ví trong hộp và kèm túi chống ẩm nhé. Đặt ví nơi thoáng mát, khô ráo. Chiếc ví là một phần thiết yếu trong đời sống hàng ngày của bạn và xưởng gia công sổ da bạn chắc chắn phải mang theo nó mỗi ngày. Thực hiện theo các bước đơn giản như trên để chắc chắn rằng chiếc ví của bạn luôn bền đẹp nhé.


----------

